# help on finding show quality pup



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone can give me ideas on how to go about finding a standard or miniature show poodle? I currently have a standard poodle and a Boston that I used to show. I miss going to the shows and would love to get back into it. I don’t mind using a handler if I have to (I owner handled all my Bostons) and I know about coat care. I just need help finding the right breeder and puppy. Thanks for the help


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

There are some breeders of phenomenally gorgeous show dogs out there. I know of a planned breeding between stunning black Canadian girl and Jaset Satisfaction (London). The dam of the planned litter is the #5 Standard right now. PM me if you'd like more info.

I would contact Classique, Signet and Vetset here in Canada if you are looking for black or white.

If I were in the market for a toy or mini show dog, my first call would be to Smash Poodles in the US. I have no idea what the cost would be, so you might want to sit down when you call, but my oh my....amazing dogs!

ETA...do your homework! I have no idea what is going on in the background of any of these dogs as far as health, so get onto PHR and do some digging before you commit to anything.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

And, if you want to be taken seriously, go to the shows and visit the set-ups.

Top breeders will be much more receptive to a request for a top pick if they know you are attending shows and you have an understanding of what you are asking for/taking on. Handlers often know of planned litters, what's spoken for and what is available. Often they have gone over the pups already.

Good Luck.

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## MyDogElwyn (Nov 27, 2010)

Make sure you go out to the dog shows coming up in the area around you - meet up with people. You have plenty of quality breeders in your area (by area I mean, in the states surrounding you), but you'll want to get established with them. Definitely get involved and get talking to people - getting into showing spoos is quite the endevour, but if you are passionate, so worth it!


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks you to everyone for the suggestions. I do go to my local shows all the time as i show Boston terriers as well, however i am a somewhat shy person until i get to know you which makes it difficult to just go up to someone i dont know and start up a conversation. But i will try to at the next show


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

dawns said:


> Thanks you to everyone for the suggestions. I do go to my local shows all the time as i show Boston terriers as well, however i am a somewhat shy person until i get to know you which makes it difficult to just go up to someone i dont know and start up a conversation. But i will try to at the next show


I relocated from Yorktown, VA. You have Marquis Standard Poodles in your back yard, visit with, Kathi Johnson. If you want to show standards, start with a dog. However, I would suggest a mini dog first, and buy the best dog then get into standards.


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

thestars said:


> However, I would suggest a mini dog first, and buy the best dog then get into standards.


so with minis is there a good breeder around va area that you would know of?


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

dawns said:


> so with minis is there a good breeder around va area that you would know of?


I would contact the Miniature Poodle breeders on the Tideland's Poodle Club Page; Tidelands Poodle Club of Virginia - Breeder Referral
I know Orangecrest has produced apricot champions.


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Have you found a puppy yet? I know of a really good breeder in Indiana that has super nice dogs. We have a mini from his kennel and we are more than pleased with him. If you want more information please message or email me. Anyone else looking can also message or email me.


----------

